# Murray leaks gas when priming



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

I just bought a Murray two-stage with a 5hp Tecumseh Snow King engine. It's probably about ten years old, maybe even less. Starts and runs well. 

However, when I prime it, it has a pretty bad leak. I took off the cover and I can see where the hose goes into the carb to deliver the priming gas. This is right by where the "swiveling" valve is that is controlled by the choke. (Sorry for the ignorant terminology). The gas pours right out of that hole where the choke valve is. Does anyone know what would be causing this, or what my next troubleshooting step should be? 

Would a picture help?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

float level in the carb may be set to high. i have the same issue on a 10 horse tec, just havent adjusted the float yet. will post if it works or not. i will be doing it in a day or two. i know there are no other issues with mine as its a brand new carb and all new fuel lines. many engines dont even need the primer. just gives it a boost, i have had a few the started great without it, and one pain in the butt one that would flood out if you did.

i will let you know how i make out

i set my float as per tecumseh spec, lay a 11/64 drill bit across carb body(while holding upside down)and the float should just touch it. i am going to put it at parallel with the body


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There might be nothing wrong with it. The primer pushes extra gas up into the carb. If it drips from the choke that just means there is plenty of gas that got pushed up. You probably just over did it.


----------



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

You might be right that it is normal, but it seems like an excessive amount of leaking. Basically, when I push the primer, every bit of gas flowing down that gas line into the carb is coming out the choke and dripping onto the garage floor. Maybe if I go and start it tomorrow and run the gas through the carb, and then prime 1x or 2x after letting it sit, I will see that it doesn't leak until I have overprimed. But I think it is leaking on the very first prime. I'll try that out and get more info. 

The fact that it starts easily and runs well might point to it just being overprimed, I guess.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could just be how your engine sits on the blower too. If it leans forward it probably won't leak at all, but if it leans back too far almost all of it will leak.


----------



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

I ran the engine for awhile, then let it cool down and went out and tried the primer again. It leaks out onto the garage floor on the first prime, although it does get a little worse with the second and third primes. I'm not sure what to do next, if anything.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

dont prime it at all and see how well it starts.. had them were its on the machine but not necessary. and some where you had to push the primer 10 times to get it to start easy. the personality of that particular machine


----------



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

It starts fine without priming, as long as the choke is on. So maybe there isn't anything wrong with it. I wish I could find a really good writeup online on the operation of 4-stroke small engine carbs. Everything I have seen online is for cars or 2-strokes.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here ya' go. You should find everything you ever wanted to know about your engine and carb in here.

http://www.allotment.org.uk/assets/rotovator/Tecumseh-Engine-Manual.pdf


----------



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks, this is AWESOME!


----------

